# Cashing in my work pension scheme



## BlueBear (Mar 23, 2011)

I will be moving to NZ in April / May and want to try and ring-fence all my finances to make the settling in period as easy as possible. I've had a few company pensions over the past 5 years and wonder if I can cash these in which is the option I prefer, or so I have to transfer this over to a NZ company.

It would be nice to hear what other have done.


----------



## 80cmills (Apr 5, 2011)

Where are you moving from?


----------



## BlueBear (Mar 23, 2011)

The UK


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

BlueBear said:


> I will be moving to NZ in April / May and want to try and ring-fence all my finances to make the settling in period as easy as possible. I've had a few company pensions over the past 5 years and wonder if I can cash these in which is the option I prefer, or so I have to transfer this over to a NZ company.
> 
> It would be nice to hear what other have done.


Because you are moving country you should be able to cash them in then either put them in a NZ company pension or just take the cash. I know a couple of people who have done both.

We, on the other hand, left our cash in UK pensions and with the exchange rate etc are wondering if we've done the right thing :confused2:

Probably worth speaking to a Financial Adviser.


----------



## BlueBear (Mar 23, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Because you are moving country you should be able to cash them in then either put them in a NZ company pension or just take the cash. I know a couple of people who have done both.
> 
> We, on the other hand, left our cash in UK pensions and with the exchange rate etc are wondering if we've done the right thing :confused2:
> 
> Probably worth speaking to a Financial Adviser.


Thanks topcat83. The cash would come in handy to help settle in.


----------

